# Sick chick



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

I got a batch of sikies last week from efowl. They all looked great, with the exception of a few pasty butts. I have been caring for them multiple times a day. This morning we had a baby chick that seemed weak and lethargic. So I have been giving her water and food by hand and separated her. She is still the same 8hrs later. I am not sure if I can do anything else for her. The water is the hydrating water also.


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

It actually seems like it is her feet... She seems to be doing better she just can't stay upfield long. She wobbles over.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry I tried posting earlier but I have issues using my daughters kindle. 

What are you temps like ? Does the chick look up to the sky? What kind of bedding do you use? What feed?


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

No bedding, she can't walk on anything if it isnt hard, had wood shavings. Starter feed from feed store, temp is good..


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

Her toes do not seem to be working at all.. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

Are you using medicated food?


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

No, it is nutrena country feeds chick starter grower 18% crumbles.


----------



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Medicated food*

I would switch to the medicated chick food. Its available everywhere.


----------

